# Aqua Dragons



## Centauress (21 September 2013)

Anybody Have Any of These?
I Got a Kit today and have Start The Eggs Tonight


----------



## s4sugar (22 September 2013)

I must have reared millions of these over the years. They are Artemia Salina or more commonly known as brine shrimp and have been a mainstay of fish food for decades.

Clever marketing. They have been on sale as "Sea Monkeys" for years.


----------



## Centauress (22 September 2013)

Thanks for the Reply S4Sugar

Have Tropical Fish So Should have Realised what I had.....

Just Been Having a Look at Their Website... 

http://www.aquadragons.net


----------



## UnaB (29 September 2013)

I used to "grow" these to feed to my marine fish


----------

